# watch out guys snowblower gouging in full effect



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

a quick search for used snowblowers this morning to see what is out there... man people are crazy.



https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/141528856417418

Hs55 for $850??? 




https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/d/snowblower/6392369769.html


1990's toro 3650 for $350?? 



https://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/d/pro-snowblower-10hp-32/6379102405.html

rust bucket ariens 1032 for $700?




man i hate these people i hope they dont talk someone into buying who is ignorant about snowblowers and the values


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

MAN do i agree!!


but as a used car salesman will say, there is a six and sucker for every seat. someone will be dumb enough to grab something they think is good. only from the name on it. 
the last one
i can agree with him about using big old powerful machines after multiple back surgeries, but not his price


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

This is no different that older muscle cars or anything else for sale. If someone wants it and has the $$ available it will sell, if not it won't.


Everyone has their right to value anything they own, whether someone else agrees to the value or not is unimportant. If it doesn't sell, the seller will either keep it or lower their price.


This is no different than seeing some car sell for $20K and another person seeing that putting out an ad for the same $$ for a piece of junk worth less than 10% of the first one. It's whatever the market will bear that determines value in most cases.


My 2 cents.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I agree with people will pay what they are willing, Snow blowers are NOT a needed item, A shovel is but if you want the luxury of using a snow blower instead of a shovel, then you’ll pay the price or wait for a heap one to come along.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Homework, homework, homework. That's the name of the game.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> a quick search for used snowblowers this morning to see what is out there... man people are crazy.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/141528856417418
> ...


+1. 


Don't expect much sympathy from all the Flippers in here.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> +1.
> 
> 
> Don't expect much sympathy from all the Flippers in here.



yea the problem is i am one but i just get the machines for low amounts and sell at fair value im going to list my hs55 for $425 and probably try and get $400 out of it not double.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Paulie139 said:


> Homework, homework, homework. That's the name of the game.



For every newbie that comes here for advice there are 1,000 more out there that don't 


It must be like shooting fish a barrel.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Whenever I put something on Craigslist I price it 50-75 higher then what I really expect to get for it. I never met a Craiglist buyer that doesn’t make me go out of my way in some respect and then low ball me at the last second.

But 800 for an hs55. lol


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well gouging would be hiking up a price on something in short supply, Snow blowers are NOT in short supply, I’m usually the guy selling cheap but even then people offer half the asking price.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it's whatever the market will bear. nothing wrong with that.

buy in summer , sell higher in winter.

I can price my hs928 for 10k if i want to. won't sell at that price but that is my right.

free market system.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> Well gouging would be hiking up a price on something in short supply, Snow blowers are NOT in short supply, I’m usually the guy selling cheap but even then people offer half the asking price.


 
There are a lot of cheapskates on CL. 

Some so cheap I'd bet they bargain at the Dollar Store too. 

. 

.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

here are some gems:

https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/toro-snow-thrower/6369865230.html

https://cnj.craigslist.org/for/d/snowblower-toro-s200-electric/6369400395.html

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/d/toro-ccr2000e-snowblower-snow/6368795016.html

possibly the ugliest looking slug in existence:

https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/craftsman-snow-blower-with/6362291798.html

although this looks like a good deal on a nice, clean original P-Shift:

https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/toro-1028-snow-blower/6373871160.html


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Selling a snowblower for a higher price in winter compared to a lower price in summer is not much different from anything else. It's the American adage of "supply and demand" and "buy low, sell high". If the product is priced too high and doesn't sell, then that's the seller's fault. But most times people don't know the actual value of what they have so they then compare their old machine with brand new machines, and subsequently price it from that.

So I've had my fair share of flips in the past and expect many more in coming times. Working-on/Flipping snowblowers is a hobby of mine and I have the added benefit of making a couple dollars when it comes time to sell. When I sell a machine on craigslist I always price it high (nothing excessive) for the first 2 days as a feeler, then I'll drop the price accordingly, Then comes the haggling. 

I see ads in my local area and always laugh when I see a snowblower priced way high and never sell. But then there are the sellers who (again dont know the value) and have their machines underpriced.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

tdipaul said:


> possibly the ugliest looking slug in existence:
> 
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/craftsman-snow-blower-with/6362291798.html


ouch..that one is sad..

1. Old, (but not old enough to be good) 
2. Craftsman..
3. and bad shape

the trifecta of worthlessness! 
that one is almost in the "try to give it away, for free, and hope someone takes it" category..

Scot


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> ouch..that one is sad..
> 
> 1. Old, (but not old enough to be good)
> 2. Craftsman..
> ...


you can't even give craftsman blowers away from here. people will pay you to take to the dump.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> you can't even give craftsman blowers away from here. people will pay you to take to the dump.


Oh great. That's the next one I have to get rid of.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you guys think thats crazy?

https://hartford.craigslist.org/for/d/ariens-sho-10-24/6393330641.html

i know its a sho but come on., 1250 dollars for a 24 inch snowblower thats at least 20 years old?


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

43128 said:


> you guys think thats crazy?
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/for/d/ariens-sho-10-24/6393330641.html
> 
> i know its a sho but come on., 1250 dollars for a 24 inch snowblower thats at least 20 years old?


This is comical


----------



## NRP (Dec 28, 2015)

Something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. :2cents:


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Whenever I put something on Craigslist I price it 50-75 higher then what I really expect to get for it. I never met a Craiglist buyer that doesn’t make me go out of my way in some respect and then low ball me at the last second.
> 
> But 800 for an hs55. lol


that for sure is the truth about CL. when i was selling my 624 toro,one guy tried hard to lowball me . got told there is 4 others who want it. then when he laid the cash down, something didn't look right , sure enough homemade funny money, the 20's were glued together from a inkjet, when i pulled two apart he left in a hurry,

the LEO's told me he didn't make the highway after a plate reader in the next town going out had caught the tags not matching the pickup , plus the BOLO for trying to pass funny money that he left behind in the rush to leave. 

loving my security cameras more and more every day.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> here are some gems:
> 
> 
> although this looks like a good deal on a nice, clean original P-Shift:
> ...


that powershift should sell fast at that price, a 1028 for 350$ is a steal immo,, i got 400 for a 97 824 ps and 300 for a 88 624 ps just back in oct, the 88 went to the 3rd guy with good money, a retired LEO.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

87 powershift said:


> that powershift should sell fast at that price, a 1028 for 350$ is a steal immo,, i got 400 for a 97 824 ps and 300 for a 88 624 ps just back in oct, the 88 went to the 3rd guy with good money, a retired LEO.


yea that looked pretty clean and a good price.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I am not sure how I feel about LetGo yet, just started using it a couple months ago. I found this dude selling a blower for $800...Well you can buy the same blower from the store for $599.. What is he thinking with the $800 price he has on his. I sent the guy a message asking him why his price was so high and informing him that Manards has the same blower he is selling priced NEW at $599. Guy replied back to me that it's none of my business what he prices his stuff for and then he blocked me...LOL...Really hope someone dose not get fooled by this guy and pays him $800 for that blower. I guess if your dumb enough not to do your homework before buying then I guess you set yourself up to be fooled.

https://app.letgo.com/k8Mk/Nwc1DZBzhI


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

43128 said:


> you guys think thats crazy?
> 
> https://hartford.craigslist.org/for/d/ariens-sho-10-24/6393330641.html
> 
> i know its a sho but come on., 1250 dollars for a 24 inch snowblower thats at least 20 years old?


isn't west hartford one the most pricey neighborhoods in the country?

he might get it.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

But, all that overpriced stuff can make it easier to sell things at a more reasonable price :grin:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> isn't west hartford one the most pricey neighborhoods in the country?
> 
> he might get it.


yeah its kind of richy rich ville. why would i buy his for 1250 when i can buy a brand new deluxe 28 sho for 1200, or a deluxe 30 efi for 1700


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

No worries, odds are these types of folks won't sell these over priced machines. As for the sellers, some folks never learn . . . 

There was a Toro 521 listed last year on the local CL for $350 . . . never sold

It is listed again this Fall . . . $350 :banghead:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

How about an HS70 for $1,250...

https://denver.craigslist.org/for/d/honda-hs-70-snowblower/6396713882.html


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

last summer a neighbor gave me his old Honda Free because of some work I did for him.

I serviced it and cleaned it up and recently sold it for $900.

is that gouging? 

btw. the buyer didn't think so , i guess, because he didn't even try to haggle.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> last summer a neighbor gave me his old Honda Free because of some work I did for him.
> 
> I serviced it and cleaned it up and recently sold it for $900.
> 
> ...


It's capitalism, not gouging.
Gouging would be selling a 10oz bottle of water for $25.00 each, right after a hurricane.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

all i can say is WOW anyone want this MTD for $775?

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/d/electric-start-snowblowerobo/6443299800.html


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

lol that was a 400-500 base model pos 25 years ago anybody who pays 750 is an idiot


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Value of Anything is Whatever Someone is Willing to Pay For It.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

A 57 chevy was less then $2000 new......Like Jack says...the market place determines price.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

87 powershift said:


> that for sure is the truth about CL. when i was selling my 624 toro,one guy tried hard to lowball me . got told there is 4 others who want it. then when he laid the cash down, something didn't look right , sure enough homemade funny money, the 20's were glued together from a inkjet, when i pulled two apart he left in a hurry,
> 
> the LEO's told me he didn't make the highway after a plate reader in the next town going out had caught the tags not matching the pickup , plus the BOLO for trying to pass funny money that he left behind in the rush to leave.
> 
> loving my security cameras more and more every day.


 Excuse me for not knowing but what is a LEO and BOLO ??


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

cranman said:


> A 57 chevy was less then $2000 new......Like Jack says...the market place determines price.


Yea it does and the market says that's 100-150$ blower

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Then it won't sell.....my experience is the buyers on Facebook and Craigs list don't like to part with cash unless it's a bargain.....or shiny ....LOL


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have no idea why but every time I list I get a ton of hits the first day and many other similar are listed close to the same price not selling. Then again in my pics the machine is clean and out in the sunlight, Not stuffed in the corner of a shed with dirt all over it. Guess they DO like shiney LOL Last one sold the guy wants to bring the last one he got a few weeks ago to get fixed because he got one that isn't running right and got the one I was selling to replace it.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

gregg said:


> Excuse me for not knowing but what is a LEO and BOLO ??


LEO = Law Enforcement Officer

BOLO = Be On the Look Out


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> I have no idea why but every time I list I get a ton of hits the first day and many other similar are listed close to the same price not selling. Then again in my pics the machine is clean and out in the sunlight, Not stuffed in the corner of a shed with dirt all over it. Guess they DO like shiney LOL Last one sold the guy wants to bring the last one he got a few weeks ago to get fixed because he got one that isn't running right and got the one I was selling to replace it.


In terms of 'hits' on CL, do you mean inquiry responses or actual page views? I was looking for a page view counter on CL for the snowblower that I recently sold and could not seem to find one. I got several inquiries the first day and sold on the 3rd day.

Shiney sells

People buying through CL are generally looking for a better value than they would get for the same machine at a dealer.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh my goodness. This is January. Arctic conditions in the northeast are causing some difficulties, already. I wouldn't be surprised if some HD locations are out of snow blowers, salt, and shovels in 3 weeks.

If someone's looking for a good deal on snow blowers, wait for the July 4th sales.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

tpenfield said:


> In terms of 'hits' on CL, do you mean inquiry responses or actual page views? I was looking for a page view counter on CL for the snowblower that I recently sold and could not seem to find one. I got several inquiries the first day and sold on the 3rd day.
> 
> Shiney sells
> 
> People buying through CL are generally looking for a better value than they would get for the same machine at a dealer.


I usually get messages, I have found selling through Facebook marketplace to be a good site to sell, has the messenger and you can see if any messages have been read or not, you get a view counter and offers come through FB messenger so I’ve stopped using CL mostly as FB get them sold.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

I put my JD 1128DDE, new in 2001, on a local "garage sale" facebook site for $350. I had 80 hits and sold it for $300 on the first day..


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/ariens-snowblower/6446892076.html


----------



## coastie56 (Feb 4, 2016)

I agree that Facebook market place is an excellent place to find deals. Some of the prices are rediculously low. People practically give stuff away, and I find they frequently post late at night when they have all their bills laid out in front of them....Divorcees sell thjeir ex's stuff cheap...


----------

